# New Member



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all. Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member to Ohio game fishing. I was introduced to this by my father in law Saugeye Tom I look forward to the discussion and advice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the site...i hope Fastwater stays away from you.....st


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

And lazy 8. Watch out for him...bobk too...ezbit...all terrible


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard bjw1.
I hope you find this site and its members as enjoyable as I do.
There's much knowledge and friendship to be had here.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome to the site...i hope Fastwater stays away from you.....st


Who are you???


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks fast water, I'm already enjoying it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> Thanks fast water, I'm already enjoying it


I'm sorry to report to you that you currently have 2 1/2 strikes against you with the mods. for letting it be known that you are related to our brother ST. 
Be careful...
Lastly, what are those gloves you have on in the pic. holding the LM ? Careful how you answer that so you don't get 'pointed' out.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

fastwater said:


> I'm sorry to report to you that you currently have 2 1/2 strikes against you with the mods. for letting it be known that you are related to our brother ST.
> Be careful...
> Lastly, what are those gloves you have on in the pic. holding the LM ? Careful how you answer that so you don't get 'pointed' out.


It was a bit chili that morning. And really 2 1/2? That's harsh


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup. See...one hand washes the other


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> It was a bit chili that morning. And really 2 1/2? That's harsh


Well, considering they had you pointed out before you ever started...id say the 2 1/2 points was lenient. If it wasn't for the fact that bro Tom has been such an asset to us fellow OGF'ers as a fishing guide (including his safety invention of arm floaties while wading which most likely has saved multiple lives), legal counsel( including posting bail springing members from the pokey, taming Bubba and putting a shock collar on him) you wouldn't have stood a chance. 
Okay..."chili that morning" ...Good response...gonna buy that. Don't know if it will pass the sniff test of Lazy8, bobk,ezbite or Sherman or not though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. See...one hand washes the other


Hmmm...I see you have let him into the 'inner circle'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I see you have let him into the 'inner circle'.


I have too....he knew the others


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have too....he knew the others


We will have to have 'the ceremony' soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

yes, before the 7th of july


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> yes, before the 7th of july


Will start calling on the crew and setting it up.
Same location as usual?
And you have filled him in on the 'no show' policy?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome to the site...i hope Fastwater stays away from you.....st





Saugeye Tom said:


> And lazy 8. Watch out for him...bobk too...ezbit...all terrible


let me say welcome aboard. this is a great site for getting good information and sharing your exploits.

thanks tom for not grouping me with those other barn dwellers.
sherman


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. See...one hand washes the other





fastwater said:


> Will start calling on the crew and setting it up.
> Same location as usual?
> And you have filled him in on the 'no show' policy?


I hope we aren't talking broke back fishing here


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> I hope we aren't talking broke back fishing here


Let's just suffice it to say that you'll never be the same afterwards.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Never go to a private fishing hole with them!


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Let's just suffice it to say that you'll never be the same afterwards.


No wonder I started with 2 1/2 with the mods.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just be sure and join in the uncle timbo thread that got started by lazy. 
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EZbite wears pantyhose. Not that theres anything wrong with that...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> EZbite wears pantyhose. Not that theres anything wrong with that...


does that make him a pansy??
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome....Most of the time the posts are about fishing but sometimes people get a little side tracked.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going up to erie for a long weekend of fishing next month. got the boat out of the barn and installed a new 4000# electric winch on the trailer, installed a higher riding spare tire carrier, dewinterized the boat, got her running, checked the power trim, and she's ready to go fishing. now I've got to get all the poles rigged and ready for the trip. I upgraded my accudepth plus adp17lc reels with sealine sg17lc3b reels and need to spool them with new line.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sir Sherman, Make sure have a great trip and give us a good report when you get back.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Welcome....Most of the time the posts are about fishing but sometimes people get a little side tracked.


It's ok. Makes me feel at home knowing I'm not the only Alphabet kid here


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

lustofcrappiesbjw1 said:


> I was introduced to this by my father in law Saugeye Tom I look forward to the discussion and advice.


With that intro..........make a new screen name and start it out like this. Hello I like to bass fish. My favorite part is eating them. Does anyone have an open seat on thier bass boat? Lol


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Flathead76 said:


> With that intro..........make a new screen name and start it out like this. Hello I like to bass fish. My favorite part is eating them. Does anyone have an open seat on thier bass boat? Lol


Lol, i can say I throw bass back, the big ones taste funny so no need to eat them over a crappie or saugeye


----------

